# La Rai vuole sfidare Sky e Mediaset e si prepara alla Pay Tv.



## admin (22 Novembre 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, la Rai starebbe pensando di sbarcare nel mondo della Pay Tv, dei grandi eventi sportivi a pagamento, e di lanciare la sfida ai leader del settore: Sky e Mediaset. Molto presto, la tv pubblica chiederà, al governo (c'è già stato un incontro con Renzi), il permesso per offrire contenuti a pagamento e on demand, sul modello di Neflix.

La Rai, almeno inizialmente, punta ad un pacchetto comprendente film e partite di Serie A via internet (3 a settimana).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Novembre 2015)

Sarei contentissimo, la mia utopia è un ritorno di tutti i diritti sportivi alla Rai.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2015)

Ahahahah immaginate il degrado?

Non sanno tenere testa ad un singolo evento sportivo. Figuriamoci a più eventi in contemporanea.

E con quei giornalai che si ritrovano...


----------



## Butcher (22 Novembre 2015)

Con le loro grafiche da anni '80?


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahah immaginate il degrado?
> 
> Non sanno tenere testa ad un singolo evento sportivo. Figuriamoci a più eventi in contemporanea.
> 
> E con quei giornalai che si ritrovano...



Ahah se la loro coppia di punta è Lollobrigida-Trapattoni mi immagino gli altri.

Riuscirebbe a far sembrare Mediaset una cosa seria.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2015)

La vorrei vedere solo per farmi quattro risate


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2015)

se mettono in telecronaca Francesco Repice ci faccio un pensierino


----------



## S T B (22 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se mettono in telecronaca Francesco Repice ci faccio un pensierino



Quotissimo. Il migliore di tutti per me


----------



## davoreb (22 Novembre 2015)

ma sti ladri!!!!! la Rai è già una TV a pagamento!!! 

qua ci si lamenta di Sky e Mediaset ma i ladri sono loro che dagli abbonati ricevono più soldi di entrambe ed offrono un servizio penoso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2015)

Se la Rai offre contenuti a pagamento il canone non deve essere più obbligatorio.


----------



## Mou (22 Novembre 2015)

La Rai fa già fatica a offrire una sintesi dignitosa della serie B... Ma dove vogliono andare con Trapattoni, Varriale, la Ferrari, Mazzocchi e mummie varie?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Novembre 2015)

Che degrado Hahahaha


----------



## Jino (22 Novembre 2015)

Già mi immagino la qualità del servizio, roba da anni ottanta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

Immagino la qualità del servizio...con tutte quelle mummie imbucate tipo la Ferrari e Varriale..ma chi sarebbe il folle che paga per vedere sta gente!?


----------



## Milan7champions (23 Novembre 2015)

La vera Rai per me restera' ascoltare le partite alla radio, opinione mia personale sono i migliori telecronisti di partite per distacco.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Novembre 2015)

oddio ma dove vogliono andare questi?!? che pensassero a riprendersi interamente la Formula 1 che sta cosa delle gare in differita è una tristezza infinita.


----------



## juventino (23 Novembre 2015)

Guardate che la Rai, tralasciando lo Sport che è un capitolo a parte, non ha mica solo cose schifose. Se passate ogni tanto su Rai 4 vi accorgerete che molte serie tv e anime sono trasmessi in chiaro (non a pagamento) SOLO da loro. A mio avviso lanciarsi nel mercato delle pay tv non serve ad un accidenti; se invece di trasmettere in prima serata Don Matteo, il Commisario Rex, un Medico in famiglia e altre amenità del genere ci mettessero quelle serie tv (per cui immagino abbiano anche pagato un sacco di soldi) sarebbero quasi una televisione seria.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Guardate che la Rai, *tralasciando lo Sport che è un capitolo a parte*, non ha mica solo cose schifose. Se passate ogni tanto su Rai 4 vi accorgerete che molte serie tv e anime sono trasmessi in chiaro (non a pagamento) SOLO da loro. A mio avviso lanciarsi nel mercato delle pay tv non serve ad un accidenti; se invece di trasmettere in prima serata Don Matteo, il Commisario Rex, un Medico in famiglia e altre amenità del genere ci mettessero quelle serie tv (per cui immagino abbiano anche pagato un sacco di soldi) sarebbero quasi una televisione seria.



Si ma qui si parlava di sport se non ho capito male..e li immaginare la redazione RAI che fa pay tv fa ridere, ma chi è il folle che pagherebbe per vedere certe schifezze?...sarebbero capaci di proporre una trasmissione comico/sportiva condotta da Gene Gnocchi e Teo Teocoli..

Sui canali Rai tematici concordo: Rai4, Rai Movie e Rai History, Rai News sono ottimi canali


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2015)

ahahahahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se mettono in telecronaca Francesco Repice ci faccio un pensierino



magari ma credo sia solo per la radio, mai commentato una diretta tv


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ma sti ladri!!!!! la Rai è già una TV a pagamento!!!
> 
> qua ci si lamenta di Sky e Mediaset ma i ladri sono loro che dagli abbonati ricevono più soldi di entrambe ed offrono un servizio penoso.



esatto


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2015)

Che strappino la Champions in chiaro a Mediaset, che poi si ride invece di inventarsi ste cavolate


----------



## neversayconte (30 Novembre 2015)

Se le offerte sono allettanti, ci faccio un pensierino. soprattutto per il calcio.


----------

